# JKI Soap



## JBroida (Nov 22, 2011)

We stopped by a local boutique soap maker recently, picking up gifts for a friends birthday. While there, I found a soap that i thought would work amazingly well for getting all of the metal and stone residue off of my hands after sharpening. I tested it out for a bit and then contacted the company about the prospect of a custom soap (we made a couple of changes to improve its ability of get grime off of my hands). And so here are the first pictures of our NEW JKI SOAP. It is handmade with 100% natural ingredients locally. Gets your hands clean, good for your skin, and smells good too 

This is what i use now in the store to get all of the black off of my hands after sharpening.

(The stone contains locally sources natural abrasives- pumice  )

Expect to see it on the site soon...


----------



## Ratton (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes that black crap can be a pain in the butt to get off!! :butbutbut: I'll be watching for it on your site.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 22, 2011)

That would have rocked at the sushi bar. Iwant some.


----------



## Jim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jon do you happen to know the ingredients? That's a nice soap dock too!


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll buy the soap if it includes the soap dock.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 22, 2011)

cool idea!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks to be about 150x


----------



## unkajonet (Nov 22, 2011)

Is it a splash & go, or a permasoak?

(cough) I hope you have some in the store for sale...


----------



## JBroida (Nov 22, 2011)

i can look and see what the soap holder cost... honestly dont remember. I think the soap will be about $7.50. And, Jim, i can get the ingredients for you later this evening if you would like.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 22, 2011)

unkajonet said:


> Is it a splash & go, or a permasoak?
> 
> (cough) I hope you have some in the store for sale...



haha... maybe 220 grit splash and go... it tends to get a soft feeling in the surface when permasoaked... kind of like the super stones 

i have them in store to try out and for sale... gonna try to get them on the website tomorrow


----------



## bprescot (Nov 22, 2011)

How powerfully scented are these guys?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 22, 2011)

ingredients would be great. If my wife approves, I'll def get some.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 22, 2011)

I will buy some soap. Great idea.

k.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 23, 2011)

so, the ingredients:
olive oil, shea butter, hemp seed oil, avocado oil, coconut oil, palm oil, pumice from a relatively local area, eucalyptus essential oil, and some other essential oil i cant pronounce.

As for the smell, it smells good, but not overwhelming... nothing like lush or bodyshop (i actually cant go in those places without sneezing).

On the wood holders, i will ask my guys tomorrow. I would guess they would be about $8 or $9 for the holders. No clue what kind of wood though.


----------



## chuck239 (Nov 23, 2011)

May have to stop by again this week. What days are you going to be open?

-Chuck


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 23, 2011)

I just got back from the bar and originally read the title of this thread as "JKI Soup".



johndoughy said:


> ingredients would be great. If my wife approves, I'll def get some.



You need SO approval to buy soap?


----------



## JBroida (Nov 23, 2011)

closed on thursday, so normal week for me

Also, just so you guys know, these soaps are pretty large... about 6-7oz (as opposed to the ~4oz soaps you normally see). We've got them out at the store for any locals that want to stop by and try it.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 23, 2011)

JBroida said:


> On the wood holders, i will ask my guys tomorrow. I would guess they would be about $8 or $9 for the holders. No clue what kind of wood though.


I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for redwood burl :spin chair:


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Jon, it sounds nice.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 23, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> You need SO approval to buy soap?



Want, not need. She knows a lot about the ingredients in stuff that we don't have around. This stuff looks good though.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 23, 2011)

alright guys... i just asked about the wood soap dishes (like in the pictures)... i'll have 10 on friday. They should be about $6.50.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 23, 2011)

So, the JKI Soap is up for sale on the website now:
JKI Soap


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 23, 2011)

i could use some of that soap, right now, after repairing a nasty chip and thinning out one my knives i look like i've been working in a coal mine.


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 23, 2011)

Not that this is not a cool product, but I am a little surprised at the response this soap has gotten. Trip to Bath and Body works anyone? j/k it probably has more to do with Jon and Sara's kick A service than anything else. (and I will probably buy some)


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 23, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> Not that this is not a cool product, but I am a little surprised at the response this soap has gotten. Trip to Bath and Body works anyone? j/k it probably has more to do with Jon and Sara's kick A service than anything else. (and I will probably buy some)



if Jon says it cleans knife crap well and doesn't stink a bunch, then it's a million times better than anything Bath and Body Works sells.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Nov 25, 2011)

This is a cool idea, but if you guys think the black from sharpening is bad, the black from hand sanding is 10x worse. I sometimes have to scrub for half an hour to get it all off(doing dishes for a couple of hours works too) 
Del


----------



## tk59 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll have to try this stuff. I can't say I have tons of trouble getting rid of the swarf...


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 26, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I can't say I have tons of trouble getting rid of the swarf...


Heh. Yeah, I'm not sure this is gonna be _more_ effective than, you know, the rough side of a Scotch-Brite sponge, but I'll still probably buy some just to buy some. :lol2:


----------



## JBroida (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok... due to your crazy requests, we not have the soap AND the soap holders in stock:

Soap @ JKI


----------



## Rottman (Nov 26, 2011)

Jon, you sure need some logo or JKI initials stamped into the soap...


----------



## geezr (Nov 26, 2011)

JBroida said:


> Ok... due to your crazy requests, we not have the soap AND the soap holders in stock:
> 
> Soap @ JKI



:wow: :2thumbsup:


----------



## Cipcich (Nov 26, 2011)

I just ordered a bar of soap and the little stand. Perhaps the cheapest purchase ever from JKI.
Now to do a comparo with Boraxo powdered hand soap, and Lava (is that still around?).


----------



## unkajonet (Nov 26, 2011)

Save the Boraxo for the leviathans. It's the only thing that slows them down...

(Sorry, couldn't resist..."Supernatural" reference)


----------



## jm2hill (Nov 26, 2011)

unkajonet said:


> Save the Boraxo for the leviathans. It's the only thing that slows them down...
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist..."Supernatural" reference)



Woohoo. Avid "Supernatural" fan right here.

Shows coming to a close but while it lasts I love it!


----------



## tk59 (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I tried the soap today. It was a little funny-looking and surprisingly NOT abrasive-feeling. It did work although I didn't have super-ground-in swarf, lol. The fragrance is nice and not overpowering.


----------



## K-Fed (Nov 27, 2011)

+1 on super-nat, or snat, if super-nat isn't short enough. sounds a little dirty though.:angel2:


----------



## JBroida (Nov 21, 2012)

Just wanted to share some things people have said recently about our JKI Soap:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/review/product/list/id/351/category/85/

This is a winner. Review by Tatsuya
I'll repeat here what I told Jon. It works well and it smells awesome. Builds a nice thick lather, use with a small brush for hands and fingernails and you're good to go.

I will be coming back for more as needed. (Posted on 11/21/12)
Surprisingly great soap Review by pitonboy
This seems like a throwaway: a soap for removing knife sharpening grime. But it works better than you can possibly imagine, cutting through grit and slime from sharpening and cleaning that black residue off you skin far better than normal soap. I don't know why it works so well, but I cannot recommend this soap enough (Posted on 10/23/12)


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 21, 2012)

the soap rules, definitely.


----------

